# What transmisson gear are you running in?



## stiab (Jul 3, 2015)

For 40 years I drove K5 sized Blazer/Tahoes with 350 engines on the beach, and knew what they liked to make it go well on the sand. Now I have a 4.0 Nissan Frontier, and I'm very pleased with how it goes on the beach, but no longer pull people out who are stuck. Still help them, just don't pull them. 

Question: I know the Nissan likes hi range instead of lo, but what auto transmission gear are you running in? Do you use "D" or "3", etc., and what is your vehicle? Thanks for the input...


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Drive


----------



## redfishnc (Sep 12, 2008)

1999 Suburban - 265x75/16's - I run in drive at Fort Fisher aired down to 18. Cruises down the beach nice and easy in drive.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2017)

08 burb 2500 here, drive in low range keeps tranny temps down. Also on 265/75/17


----------



## straps57 (Nov 19, 2008)

4hi Auto trans in first gear. No reason to drive fast or overheat the transmission. Tahoe and F250.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I put it in D and go.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

In my 4Runner, I air down to 15, 4 Hi and 1st or 2nd gear.
Mainly run on AI.
If i put it in high, the thing wants to run in 3rd or 4th, and it just lugs along like a manual in 5th, but only going 20mph.
If I keep it pulled down to 2nd, or 1st, it keeps the RPMS up for the speed, and just seems happier.
If I am in 4lo, then drive works well.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Ram 1500 with the 5.7 hemi. I just put it in drive and turn the traction control off. I have a heavy duty transmission cooler though so no worries of overheating. I always air down to 16-18#'s too.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

drive and 17#


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Run my Toyota in drive #16 to about #24 lbs depending conditions and always lo range


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2018)

Did a little test last summer and ran both in hi range and lo range in a drive down at Hatteras. Same distance, same temps. Ran hi first and temp was up about 180. Turned around and did the same back in lo range and the temp dropped back to around 160. 

For reference, 2008 2500 Suburban with tranny and oil cooler. Not a be all end all, YMMV.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Tacoma, 4Hi, drive, trac control off. Aired down of course.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

'99 Ram 1500 w/285 75R16 Nitto A/T aired down to 25 psi, 4HI and drive. When in sugar I air down to 17 psi 4LO and 1st. My truck weighs 7300 pounds.


----------

